#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πρόγραμμα Energy Building + Energy Certificate της Civiltech

## neoklis

Πωλείται το πρόγραμμα που αναγράφεται στον τίτλο. Είναι ενημερωμένο μέχρι τέλους του 2012. Η τιμή 350 ¤.

Ο βασικός λόγος που το είχα επιλέξει από άλλα, είναι επειδή συνεργαζόταν με το Archicad και μπορούσε να εισαγάγει κανείς ολόκληρο τρισδιάστατο κτίριο στο πρόγραμμα (μορφή αρχείου IFC) και να αναγνωρίσει  τα πάντα από ορόφους, τοίχους, πλάκες, ανοίγματα κ.λπ. Κι αυτό όντως το κάνει. 
Δεν υπάρχει απλώς αρκετή δουλειά που να δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξή του. 

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας στείλει *Π.Μ*.

----------

